# GRUB: hide und unhide geht nicht mehr [solved]

## schmidicom

Hallo,

ich habe da ein seltsames Problem nach einer Neuinstallation von meinem Gentoo aus dem ich nicht recht schlau werde.

Im ganzen Forum habe ich nichts gefunden und auch Google bringt mich in diese etwas spezielleren Sache nicht weiter.

Seit meiner Neuinstallation funktionieren die hide und unhide Befehle in meiner grub.conf nicht mehr, nach dem auswählen eines Eintrags kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

```
hide (hd0,2)

Error 22: No such partition

Press any key to continue...
```

Danach lande ich wieder im GRUB Bootmenu.

Lasse ich in der grub.conf die hide und unhide Befehle weg funktioniert es zwar jedoch sehen dann die beiden Windows sich gegenseitig was ich gern verhindern würde.

grub.conf

```
default 2

#timeout 15

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.23

   unhide (hd0,2)

   unhide (hd0,3)

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /linux.knl root=/dev/sda2

title=Windows Vista (Work)

   hide (hd0,3)

   unhide (hd0,2)

   rootnoverify (hd0,2)

   makeactive

   chainloader +1

   boot

title=Windows XP (Game)

   hide (hd0,2)

   unhide (hd0,3)

   rootnoverify (hd0,3)

   makeactive

   chainloader +1

   boot
```

HD-Partitionierung

```
Platte /dev/sda: 250.0 GByte, 250059350016 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 30401 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

Disk identifier: 0x109a109a

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          25      200781   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              26       12184    97667167+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3           12185       21185    72300532+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda4   *       21186       30401    74027520    7  HPFS/NTFS
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Sun Mar 02, 2008 10:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hier mal wie ich es mache

```

title=XP - Partition with full rights

root (hd0,0)

hide (hd0,2)

unhide (hd0,1)

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

chainloader +1

makeactive

title=XP  - Partition with restricted rights

root (hd0,0)

hide (hd0,1)

unhide (hd0,2)

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

chainloader +1

makeactive
```

Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist es glaube ich auch wichtig, dass der chainloader vor makeactive kommt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## schmidicom

So ich habe es nun versucht so wie es bei dir eingestellt ist jedoch kommt der selbe Fehler immer noch.

Die hide und unhide finden die Partitionen nicht, was für rootnoverify scheinbar kein Problem darstellt.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Mar 03, 2008 5:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Und setzt du vor dem Hiden/unhiden auch root?

 *Quote:*   

> title=XP - Partition with full rights
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> hide (hd0,2)
> ...

 

Was passiert, wenn du die Befehle von Hand in GRUB die GRUB Shell eingiebst? Kannst du dann durch drücken von TAB die HD's sehen?

Also:

```
hide (hd[TAB][TAB]
```

  :Question: 

Welche GRUB Version verwendest du?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Genone

Möglicherweise https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=211584

----------

## schmidicom

egal ob root (hd0,0) davor steht oder nicht die Fehlermeldung kommt dennoch. Und das arbeiten mit TAB Taste funktioniert in der Grub-Konsole nicht.

Hier meine Version:

```
slinux ~ # emerge -p -v grub

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r4  USE="-custom-cflags -netboot -static" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Möglicherweise https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=211584

 

Ich werd dann wohl hier ebenfalls ein downgrade machen müssen damit das wieder funktioniert. ich werd das gleich mal versuchen eine andere grub Version zu installieren.

EDIT:

so ich habe nun ebenfalls ein downgrade gemacht und nun funktioniert es. Ist aber ein ziemlich peinlicher Fehler seitens Entwickler finde ich.   :Laughing: 

```
emerge =sys-boot/grub-0.97-r3
```

----------

